# puplipostage Word sans Outlook



## menonleponpon (4 Mai 2011)

Salut à tous !

Je suis en train de faire un publipostage sur Word mais je voudrais l'envoyer avec ma messagerie Gmail, mais je n'y arrive pas quand je veux envoyer les mails, alors il me demande d'installer Outlook mais je ne souhaite pas travailler avec ce logiciel !

Quelqu'un aurait'il des réponses à m'apporter ?

Merci à tous et bonne journée

Manon


----------



## Aliboron (4 Mai 2011)

menonleponpon a dit:


> Quelqu'un aurait'il des réponses à m'apporter ?


Ben oui : Word (toutes versions) utilise Outlook (ou Entourage, selon le cas) comme logiciel pour faire le publipostage via messagerie. Il en est de même si on veut envoyer un document par messagerie via "Fichier" > "Envoyer vers" > "Destinataire du document (HTML)..." C'est comme ça et pas autrement.


----------



## menonleponpon (4 Mai 2011)

merci Bernard !

même si ma déception est grande ta réponse à le mérite d'être claire


----------

